# [W] Terradon right wing [H] £ or left wing



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

That terradon flies like it has 2 left wings... well there's a good reason for that.

I'm looking for a terradon right wing, of either style (but not OOP). If anyone has one hanging around in their bits box or otherwise I'm interested.
If it helps I have a spare left wing to trade  ... or there is always paypal.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry Tim/steve....if you'd of said Tyranid Gargoyle that wouldn't have been a problem.! best of luck..


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah, but then they're plastic and I could have just gone and seen Mr Bits&Kits about it...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

by OOP do you mean not these ????


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's the newer of the 2 OOP models that I know of. The rider is the same as the current one but he terradon is different.

These are the current ones:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

so do you want the winds for the ones you have got pics of?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm after either style from the pics I've posted... I have 2 for the left, one of each type, but nothing to match.


----------

